# Which rhinestone software can do this?



## Nick Rocco (Sep 18, 2009)

I am currently using Corel X4 with rstones. 

When I attempt to resize a design that I have stoned, I grap a corner and pull or push to resize my drawing. The problem is that it resizes the stones as well.

Can any rhinstone software resize a drawing without resizing the stones? I would love for the software to keep the same stone size but increase or decrease the quantity of the stone as needed as the design is resized.

Do I just have a very active imagination or is this actually possible?


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

There are none that I am aware of. WinPC will keep the stone sizes the same and increase/decrease the spacing between the stones if you resize while holding down the SHIFT key. But to add stones...seems like that would be a big feat for any software.


----------



## Nick Rocco (Sep 18, 2009)

Chris,

Do you use WinPC? If so, which version, how do you like it?


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I do use it...and have 2012. I like it much better since the upgrade...but I am a Corel Draw user and I find some of the functions in WPC to be cumbersome. I wish it had an distribute function...it will align objects but you can't distribute them. I also wish it was easier to toggle between inches/mm (like Oobling and some of the others do). I find it difficult to trim objects to one another in WPC. The outline/inline function seems to be working much better since the upgrade.

I do like the way WPC handles fills...especially block lettering. I also use rStones and I don't think it does a very good job on fills on letters.

But overall, for the price of the software, I think it is a decent program. I have resigned myself to the fact that there isn't a program out there that will do it all.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Artistic Crystals will add or subtract stones as you resize the pattern. It's pretty cool!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Is there a trial version of the software available.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of. They really should provide one so that customers can try it out.


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

Nick Rocco said:


> I am currently using Corel X4 with rstones.
> 
> When I attempt to resize a design that I have stoned, I grap a corner and pull or push to resize my drawing. The problem is that it resizes the stones as well.
> 
> ...


Just to make sure I understand... I create an area with SS6 stones at whatever spacing I selected, say 1 mm apart between them. It comes out to, say 250 stones.

Then I just resize that area and make it larger, either by hand or by typing a specific new size or whatever. My new area still has SS6 stones, still spaced at the same 1 mm as before, but because the area itself is larger, it now comes out to 325 stones or whatever the new count may be.

if this is what you're looking for, our Hot Fix Era does it and I'd imagine most programs would?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

SierraSupport said:


> I'd imagine most programs would?


Actually not many programs do at least not in any meaningful way in my opinion.

In a perfect world it would be great if a program could do what you ask but really you have to remember what rhinestone programs really are... They are just calculators... You have a 6" line with 3.3mm stones and it will automatically calculate the number of stones to fit on that line given the amount of spacing specified between stones.

You take a 3" circle with 3.2mm stones and .5mm spacing and the program calculates how many stones will fit inside your 3" circle...

Now lets say in that 3" circle we have 150 stones... We export as EPS... We then import those 150 stones into our rhinestone software of choice... If we were to resize those 150 objects to twice their size it would be great if the stones would stay the same size and maintain the same spacing but to do that we need more stones.

For example in WinPC Sign 2012 with the circle to stone conversion tool we can import an EPS file, convert the circles to stones and then scale all we like and the stones will maintain their size.

There is a but though... When I resize the design the stones stay the same size but the spacing between stones grows. Ideally we would want the spacing to stay the same just fill in with more stones...

Say I take a 2" rhinestone font... I scale the font to 4"... I need a lot more stones for the extra height and maintain the original spacing... It's that kind of scaling that would be cool... AMAZING! But with the calculations that are required it's really almost impossible to have that kind of capability.

Here's a little video that I think does a better job explaining what I think Nick was asking about...

http://youtu.be/yS81O3CJWQw?hd=1


Kevin


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the video Kevin, that helps understand better the limitation Nick is running into. And I'll retract my statement about "most programs" then.


----------



## Nick Rocco (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for all of the great information!
Please keep it coming.

Kevin,
Can Artistic Crystals produce a random scatter patter around an object?









Also, can it stone a picture?

Kevin, one last question. Is their a difference between Janome Artistic Crystals and just plain Artistic Crystals? The Janome version is less than half the pice.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Nick Rocco said:


> Can Artistic Crystals produce a random scatter pattern around an object?


Hello Nick, 

By no means am I an expert on Artistic Crystals... I've only had the software for a little over a month and honestly only in the last week have I had a chance to look at it...

Its like a lot of rhinestone software.... It does some things well... some things not so well...

On the scatter cross... Can you create such a look.. Yes... But there is no magical button to "auto magically" do it for you... Not that I'm aware of... Let's just say it would be a fair bit of work in Artistic Crystals.

Now you can actually create this look fairly easily just using CorelDRAW and it's Artistic Media Brush if you have CorelDRAW? If you don't have CorelDRAW older versions can be purchased on the cheap on eBay and the like.

Here's a video I did awhile back on creating a scatter effect in CorelDRAW with the Artistic Media Brush. It's a fun little project... You can also download a free 30 demo of CorelDRAW at Graphic design software, photo editing software, video editing software and try it out.

CorelDRAW with rStones - Rhinestone Scatter Effect - YouTube

As for stoning a picture... I get this question a lot!

Don't quote me on this but I don't know that it has that function?... I know many programs do have such a function... I just don't know what real use they are?... The results you get are generally not pleasant.

As I understand it Janome USA is the main US distributor for Artistic Crystals. There's actually a few versions... 

I have DRAWings Pro v6.0 and it's rhinestone features are the same as those in Artistic Crystals... DRAWings Pro though is a full fledged embroidery software too...

Then you have Creative DRAWings... Same thing... Full fledged embroidery software with rhinestone functions of Artistic Crystals...

Then you have the Artistic Suite... Janome's version of DRAWings Pro/Creative Drawings... Full fledged embroidery software and Artistic Crystals...

and then finally Artistic Crystals whew! CONFUSING!

All by the same developer in Greece.

The reason I point all this out is I was going to buy Artistic Crystals until I saw the software and said hey I have that! See I've been using DRAWings since it first became available so then I just needed to upgrade and got Artistic Crystals and my embroidery software upgraded as well.

So if you have the old DRAWings or Creative Drawings... You can upgrade and get the rhinestone functions.

That said if you just want rhinestone functions then the less expensive $299 Artistic Crystals is all you need.

Kevin


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

SandyMcC said:


> Artistic Crystals will add or subtract stones as you resize the pattern. It's pretty cool!


Sandy, that sounds pretty time saving. Not much info on the software, though. It says you can export for heat press, but does not indicate what types of files can be exported and or imported. Do you have any info on the export/import file types?

Thanks


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

allhamps said:


> Do you have any info on the export/import file types?
> 
> Thanks


I know, I know can I answer?... 

On the export... You can cut directly form the software which is nice... I've never done it though I have to admit...

It will export to a cutter in the following formats...

HPGL, SVG, DXF, KNK Zing ( Love my little Zing!), Silhouette Cameo, Silhouette SD, eCraft, Foison, RedSail ( I miss my cheapo REDSail cutter, she was good to me all those years), GCC

Its cut options are so simple and actually are very sweet the way they work... Now that said I have to see how it cuts once... If it will cut the nearest circle when it cuts the template I may just start using this as my cut software for cutting templates... I have to do a little more research on that...

Now importing... That's what drives me bananas! As for file types it will import everything we need... EPS, AI, CMX (Sorry no CDR) JPG, PNG blah blah blah...

But we can only "import" when we first start a design?... HUH?... GOOFY! 

So say I'm working on a design and I want to add a vector clipart to it... I have to start a new design point to my EPS or whatever.... Then I have to copy and paste into the design I was already working on... DUMB yes... But it works so it's not a real deal breaker... It's just kind of backwards...

As far as exporting the file... You can export to PNG, JPG, BMP, TIFF... Vector output is limited to SVG...

That's what I know about it... Now I have to try and cut something to see if it's cut functions are a go no go for me...

Kevin


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Kevin. I won't be exporting to a cutter, so I should have been specific and asked if I can EXPORT as a .plt, cmx or eps?

It looks good from the import side. I'd really like to see/test out the fill capabilities.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

allhamps said:


> Thanks Kevin. I won't be exporting to a cutter, so I should have been specific and asked if I can EXPORT as a .plt, cmx or eps?
> 
> It looks good from the import side. I'd really like to see/test out the fill capabilities.


On the vector side it can only export to SVG... It will export to a PLT file though as well... Which I guess technically is a vector file as well...

It doesn't export native EPS or CMX

If you have a few EPS shapes you think would make for a good demo on it's fill capabilities I would be happy to run them thru...

Kevin


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Kevin I'll send a few. It would be a greater help if you had a small file/design you could export as a .plt and send to me. That way I could make side I could open them in my machine software. For some reason that Ioline hasn't quite figured out, certain plt files exported from other software will not open in the software for the Crystal Press

Thanks again


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

No problem Slick try this one out...

http://www.EasyStoneTemplates.com/downloads/TFACCheer.zip

I will be interested to hear if the Ioline software can open the PLT file...


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

Nick Rocco said:


> ... produce a random scatter patter around an object?...


While it's true that Corel can do just about anything, it's also true that you'll have to import that into your rhinestone software, so you're still tied up to the same limitations as far as not scaling the way you'd expect it to - that is, increase or decrease the number of stones with your scaling, *not* the stone size or the spacing.

So, I think it would be even better if you can create the scattered pattern in the software itself, so when you do have to scale, change shapes, whatever edit it is, then the number of stones will change accordingly.

For the record, Hot Fix Era does have the scattered fills with controls like the ones on this pic, so it's not magic but it's pretty darn close. Again, it's all done in one application, so you don't have the limitations of scaling because of data from two different programs.

The scattering around an object is just a matter of digitizing the outside with the "empty" object being the hole. Which also answers the second question - yes, it'll stone a picture, as long as the artwork is traceable. It does export PLT as well.


----------



## Heatpressinc (May 19, 2012)

We use WinPC sign 2010 and 2012 it's great for cutting and rhinestone designs. Really user friendly


----------



## Heatpressinc (May 19, 2012)

We're using Sierra with the Salli Rhinestone and Sequin Machine, how do you adjust the burst like your pic?


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

Heatpressinc said:


> We're using Sierra with the Salli Rhinestone and Sequin Machine, how do you adjust the burst like your pic?


On v11.21, it's one of the 5 Area fills, along with Variable Distance, Grid, Radial and Flexible - it's the Variable Density one.

Just create an area with it, and when you edit it you'll see that there's an anchor point that determines the starting point of the scattering, there's an arrow that controls the direction in which it scatters, and there's a sub control that determines the gradual threshold.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

So the HotFix Stone Era is $250.00 right and I can export to EPS of some vector format and then import that into my cutting software of choice and cut my template?...

I can tell you one thing that frustrates me more than none other and it's a industry wide problem!... 

No one REALLY wants to showcase what their software can do!... WHY NOT?... SHOW US! DAZZLE US! MAKE OUR HEADS SPIN WITH POSSIBILITIES!...

It would be helpful to us all to see like a benchmark of tasks and then see the same logos in every program out there and understand the design process for each software.

Honestly you could have the crappiest software and if you had REAL demonstrations I think you would be a step ahead of the competition...

Take the following logos... Simple the first row... More complex the next... a little more complex after that and then finally the most complex...

To me.... If you demonstrated your software with these types of demonstrations and various degrees of complexity we would really have something as an industry... You just don't see those types of demonstrations out there... I see demonstrations for a filled heart... A basic line of text.... basic outlines, but really nothing with any degree of difficulty at all... And it's these types of logos we run up against everyday... If we could understand the workflow for these logos I think we could use that knowledge to create most anything we came across..


Kevin


----------



## Heatpressinc (May 19, 2012)

To convert those designs in Sierra is a cinch. It would take about 10 minutes to copy it, vectorize it, use the automated stone wand to fill it or change or move stones and save as a rhinestone file to input into our Salli rhinestone machine that lays down 300 stones per minute. The noodles and champion one would take probably 20 minutes since there is more complexity to it. Sierra software is awesome if you have a automated machine not sure if it works on a cutter to make templates though.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

That's a real bummer if it can't export to vector format... I've been interested in this software for some time but with the lack of information on it I don't know what it can or can't do... It's not real specific on the website if I can export to a standard vector format...

Kevin


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

katruax said:


> That's a real bummer if it can't export to vector format... I've been interested in this software for some time but with the lack of information on it I don't know what it can or can't do... It's not real specific on the website if I can export to a standard vector format...
> 
> Kevin


It does export to WMF & DXF. It exports to PLT as well, which is one of the drivers that sells the most for users with cutters (that, and the Roland driver), and there's engraver output too.

It does export directly to the commercial automatic equipment as well, both rhinestone and sequin, ie. CAMS, Salli, Decor, Libero, AAS, etc.

The cost is anywhere from $350 - $1000 for single-output configurations, depending on the output driver. The cost is higher when there's more than one driver involved, for instance if you have both types of equipment and you want to use the same design file for both a cutter and a rhinestone machine, or a rhinestone and a sequin machine, or 3 drivers if you need output to all 3 from a single design file.

There's also the optional embroidery plug-in so you can bring in DSTs and convert parts of those into rhinestones or vice versa. Likewise, there's a Hot Fix Era plug-in for all our embroidery software, which is really how it all started.

I think what started this thread, the limitation when scaling files imported from Corel, you won't see on *some* of the rhinestone software produced by *some* embroidery software companies.

Some embroidery software companies have been bringing artwork directly into the application, and even creating artwork directly in it, for converting to stitches, rather than relying on the mixed results of a sometimes cumbersome Corel conversion process.

I guess scaling objects resulting in more or less stones based on the new object size is just the default mindset for the programmers, or just the plain advantage of working with everything under one roof, I don't know.


----------



## Nick Rocco (Sep 18, 2009)

SierraSupport said:


> While it's true that Corel can do just about anything, it's also true that you'll have to import that into your rhinestone software, so you're still tied up to the same limitations as far as not scaling the way you'd expect it to - that is, increase or decrease the number of stones with your scaling, *not* the stone size or the spacing.
> 
> So, I think it would be even better if you can create the scattered pattern in the software itself, so when you do have to scale, change shapes, whatever edit it is, then the number of stones will change accordingly.
> 
> ...


Daniel,
Can Hot Fix Era cut directly to a GCC Expert or US Cutter MH series cutter? Also, can the siftware inport and export with Corel?
Thanks,
NR


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Nick Rocco said:


> Daniel,
> Can Hot Fix Era cut directly to a GCC Expert or US Cutter MH series cutter? Also, can the siftware inport and export with Corel?
> Thanks,
> NR


I'm not Daniel and he will scold me if I don't answer properly I'm sure... 

You cannot cut directly to your GCC or US Cutter... You could however get a PLT driver and use it possibly in your sign software to cut.... Mine allows you to import a PLT file and it works fine.

There is a great feature in Hot Fix Era to easily import CorelDRAW artwork... My beef with that feature... It imports the entire content of the artwork in that CorelDRAW file... I can't just import the currently selected objects... I will add that the import feature does take some time when there are lots of objects.

Hot Fix Era doesn't export to CorelDRAW... It will export a PLT file which you can import into CorelDRAW though...


Kevin


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Kevin, Have you tried importing the PLT file into KNK or ACS Studio? Is it ready to cut?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

HotFix Stone ERA rhinestone design software

go to product overview


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

SandyMcC said:


> Kevin, Have you tried importing the PLT file into KNK or ACS Studio? Is it ready to cut?


Hello Sandy,

Yes I can import the PLT file directly into KNK... Now I haven't actually tried cutting a template yet with a PLT file.

They actually have a test file on their website you can download and try cutting a template with...

http://www.stitchera.com/design_era/testhpgl.plt

Right now the only supported cutter is the Roland GX-24 but they say to contact them for other drivers... So maybe they would create a driver for KNK cutters?

Kevin


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

Nick Rocco said:


> Daniel,
> Can Hot Fix Era cut directly to a GCC Expert or US Cutter MH series cutter? Also, can the siftware inport and export with Corel?
> Thanks,
> NR


We're continuously expanding the brands / models of cutters, however I don't think that one is on the current list. It seems like a PLT file would work though.

HFE does import CDR files, and it also does "get from" for bringing artwork from a Corel window, whether it's saved or not. It does not export to CDR though.

Keep in mind there's a full Artwork tab in HFE, so sometimes it may be just as easy to create the art inside HFE, then convert to stones right then and there. It depends on the complexity of the artwork whether it makes sense to bring over from Corel or just create it inside HFE.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

When I click on the above link or go to the website to try to down load the test file to import into acs and try cutting it on my knk max all I see is a long list of numbers. Tell me what i am doing wrong to down load the file and I will give it a try today


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Which of these software a handles Fills pretty well? I'm looking for a software that will give me different fill options and I can go in and manually tweek if I need too. I have Coreldraw x5 and will be buying a Graphtec ce-6000 cutter


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Which of these software a handles Fills pretty well? I'm looking for a software that will give me different fill options and I can go in and manually tweek if I need too. I have Coreldraw x5 and will be buying a Graphtec ce-6000 cutter


Sierra hotfix is what I use. It's the best I've seen on the market so far.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sierra Hotfix it is. Can you tell me the price tag on the copy you have? I got a quote from someone from the company of $700. That's a bit much, but may be worth it


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Sierra Hotfix it is. Can you tell me the price tag on the copy you have? I got a quote from someone from the company of $700. That's a bit much, but may be worth it


ValleyBoy... Have you tried Sierra HotFix?... The only thing I would caution you on is fills are but only a small part of the puzzle... A very important part mind you but only one piece of a much larger puzzle when it comes to rhinestone design....

They do offer a demo for it...

Almost any program can do fills... DRAWStone Macro for CorelDRAW has several fill types and is under $40.00...

I have HotFix and use it when I need a quick specialized fill... But if I had to soley rely on HotFix for all my design work I would be in the nut house!!! Because I prefer how I can work in CorelDRAW better... 

So it really depends on your expectations and what you are looking to do...

I would try the demos if you haven't already...

Kevin


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I am not sure there is anyone software for rhinestones. I work with 3 and each one is good for different things I might start a design in one , move to the next for editing and cut in another. Then some times things fall right in line and I stay in one


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Which macro you use with Coreldraw? I have Coreldraw and do my designing there. I was looking for a software that would give me different fill pattern for rhinestones, I can break multi color designs apart myself in Coreldraw, add a fill pattern, adjust stones if necessary and group everything back together. Or send each template to the cutter separate.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Which macro you use with Coreldraw? I have Coreldraw and do my designing there. I was looking for a software that would give me different fill pattern for rhinestones, I can break multi color designs apart myself in Coreldraw, add a fill pattern, adjust stones if necessary and group everything back together. Or send each template to the cutter separate.


Valleyboy,
The software is actually $299 I paid alot more because I use mine with a rhinestone machine and the driver for the machine was an arm and leg!

The reason I like this software is because I don't have patience like you and Kevin when designing files. I like to open the artwork fill the design and be done quickly. I sometimes have to manipulate stones, but not often, depends on the file. Most of my designs are in this forum under show your work, and my thread is called hotfix era (I think). I designed all of those very quickly using Sierra hot fix. I think Kevin does excellent work and he's a perfectionist. All of his work is very geometrically correct. So, I don't know if any software can easily get files the way he does. Even when he uses his macros and others in Corel, there's a lot of manipulation and work put into it. I actually only trusted him to design my files for me before I got Sierra. So, it just depends on what you're looking for. If you're impatient like me, then I'd go with hotfix. If you don't mind taking the time to do most of the designs step by step by step, then I'd use Corel with macros. That's what I started with myself. Sierra hotfix made me lazy.lol


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh yea, by the way Kevin. Remember that sorority file you did for me with the elephant? Well, I was browsing etsy one day, and what do you know. Someone took the file you did and put it on their site for sale. Looks like they removed the fill from the elephant though. They must have saw you post it on here. 
That being said, what do you guys do when you find your artwork that you've worked hard to design on someone else's site for sale. I know there isn't too much you can do b/c it's not copyrighted, but just seems really shady to me. 
Is it worth copyrighting your artwork?


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sierra hotfix is $299? Where did you get it at that price?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Sierra hotfix is $299? Where did you get it at that price?


Yeah I would like to know too although it's too late for me... I paid $499.00 LOL


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I was quoted $700. Where can I get it cheaper?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

valleyboy_1 said:


> I was quoted $700. Where can I get it cheaper?


Sierra Hotfix ERA for Stencil Making | Colman and Company


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks! Oh and it was OOBling that quoted me the $700 price tag. Sorry about the mix up


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Thanks! Oh and it was OOBling that quoted me the $700 price tag. Sorry about the mix up


Stephanie at Synergy17 has OObling on sale right now for $640.00

OOBling Pro OOBling Pro : Synergy 17

There is also an upgrade price if you have a qualifying CadLink Product... For example I think there is an upgrade for OOBling from KNK Studio?... So if you have an existing Cadlink product you might ask about that?....

There is a demo you can download for it as well...

http://www.synergy17.com/downloads/CADlink/OB90_B4_1228N_S17DEMO.zip

Kevin


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't realize it says for clone users. Click below and scroll down and they have different options and packages.

Specials & Promotions


----------

